# Tikka T3 .300 Win Mag LH Left Handed



## Loveless (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm selling a like new Left Handed LH Tikka T3 .300 Win Mag. I never hunted with it, only spending time at the range and looks like new. I'll add in (6) live rounds of Hornady Ammo and (34) pieces of once fired hornady brass as well. $600 obo

Here are some pictures

http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/rusky33/media/1Large_zps38c7c892.jpg.html

http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/rusky33/media/4Large_zpsa18d302c.jpg.html

http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/rusky33/media/30HornadybrassLarge_zps66846622.jpg.html


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Folks might like a price.


----------



## Loveless (Sep 21, 2011)

$600 Obo, Sorry I guess that would be important...;-)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I really don't need a .300... but I'm a lefty and I've never owned a Tikka... hmmmm


-DallanC


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

DallanC said:


> I really don't need a .300... but I'm a lefty and I've never owned a Tikka... hmmmm
> 
> -DallanC


ditto


----------



## Loveless (Sep 21, 2011)

Here are some pictures

http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/rusky33/media/1Large_zps38c7c892.jpg.html

http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/rusky33/media/4Large_zpsa18d302c.jpg.html

http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/rusky33/media/30HornadybrassLarge_zps66846622.jpg.html


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Tikka builds a very nice rifle, they are built by Sako and shoot one of the best groups out of the box even when put up against more expensive rifles. I did a bit of research on them before I bought my Savage.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

They have a nice, smooth, action too. Probably one of the smoothest out of the box you're going to find in that price range.


----------



## Loveless (Sep 21, 2011)

Any offers?


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

DallanC, Loveless is my buddy and he needs you to buy that rifle. We can see your little man hunting with it soon. Just think, a 7-08 and a 300 win. Pretty deadly combo.


----------



## Loveless (Sep 21, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats on selling! Now we can elk hunt


----------



## Loveless (Sep 21, 2011)

Sold


----------

